# Sweat in the Eyes ... How do YOU stop It?



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

I just got back from a long, hot, sweaty ride where I was continually wiping the sweat from my eyes. Does anyone out there have a good method for keeping this from happening?

Thanks,

Joe
Mountain Bike Diaries - Personal Trail Reviews, Stories, Maps, and More


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

1. Don't shave your eyebrows like this guy:









2. Use a Halo


----------



## 100% dundee (Dec 18, 2009)

halo headband


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

100% dundee said:


> halo headband


+1 been using it for years. works very well.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

I wipe it off with my glove. Sweat gutters work too.


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

I've used a sweat gutter in the past, lately I have been just wiping with the glove or letting it drip.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

+1 for the Halo headband.
Also wash your helmet often.


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I wipe with the sweat pad on my glove.


----------



## carlflow (Apr 6, 2012)

I just wear sunglasses when riding. Or wipe it off with a glove


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

I use one of these Headsweats










and wipe with the back panel of my glove what this doesn't catch.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

100% dundee said:


> halo headband


Another +1 for the Halo Headband


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

I blink and it rolls right off. It works 90% of the time.... everytime.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Those are awesome*



Malibu412 said:


>


Hulk Hogan likes them too.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

yup, head band... got an old cheapo Nasbar one yrs ago as it was 1/2 the price of the halo's and the Sweatvac's works great. I'm not a big fan of Nashbar but I got it as a trial thing, it is getting worn. time or a (few ) new ones. got a skull cap one too which is nice on cool days.

have also used old cut off legs from sweat pant.. works too 

Nashbar Sweatstopper Headband - Cycling Headwear - Summer

what ever you get, get a few of them.. they get stinky !! :shocked:


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

I wear a headband or sometimes a bandana


----------



## evenslower (Sep 26, 2005)

Cycling cap if it's not too warm otherwise Halo headband. Goofy thing really works.


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)

99 cent bandana.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

laherna said:


> 99 cent bandana.


ya, I tried that.. thing was soaked in 10 minutes  the good thing is you can just ring it out and keep going...


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

Halo headbands. Halo bandanas. The best hands down. Over the last couple years I pretty much don't put on a helmet without a halo if some form.


----------



## OutdoorRoss (Apr 6, 2012)

I've just used bandannas to keep the sweat out of my face and it works pretty well for the most part. I typically change out the bandanna every so often with a new one depending on how many hours I will be riding. My rule is typically 1 bandanna change per hour...


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Ear hair and Halo two things you have when you go 40+....


----------



## mission2 (Dec 3, 2011)

Halo cheap and very effective!!!!!!!


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Malibu412 said:


> I use one of these Headsweats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+2 for any one of several Headsweats products.


----------



## mtb_rider86 (Apr 9, 2012)

I use the 1,2 combo of gloves for wiping and sunglasses. Seems to work well for me.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

I use a Pace coolmax headsweat. It has a wide tail that shades my neck. My sunburn days are history.


----------



## Brycentron (Apr 7, 2012)

Under armor HeatGear skull cap under the helmet.


----------



## g3rG (Aug 29, 2009)

Underhelmet cap designed for sweat management. I like the Mavic the best. They pull the sweat from my brow and distribute it across the top of my head for nice cooling effect.

gerG


----------



## SMD1966 (Apr 7, 2012)

Cheap sweatbands are good too..Most sporting goods stores have em' for a buck or two. Usualy keep two tucked in my Camelbak pocket.


----------



## drblauston (Aug 27, 2011)

Halo II though not the video game...

Halo Headband

works well for me, very comfortable


----------



## mobetta (Nov 15, 2011)

+1 on the halo cap or headband... Both great!


----------



## Mud Gecko (Apr 16, 2011)

I just bought a Halo Headband online, I live in the tropics and sweat constantly when riding (and almost all the time in general) 

I'll report back here when I have given it a go :thumbsup:


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a halo and it's alright, but in Texas during the summer, the stupid looking Sweat Gutr thing is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## sakucee (Mar 29, 2011)

Urge Enduro-O-Matic, has sweat-band built in the pads.


----------



## gdkeys (Sep 2, 2008)

Another + for the Halo.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

A fitted Polyester/CoolMax scullcap, I have Halo, Headsweats, and other brands, they all work.

I find scullcaps easier to use than headbands as they stay in place when putting my helmet on.

I tried a Gut'R a while back, it worked well but smelled bad (I think the smell was mold release, the smell wouldn't wash out).


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

*Another vote for the sweat guttr*

But my wife laughs at me every time I use it. I use it on my commutes and for MTB. It gets nasty humid here in NoVA.


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

*similar issue*

at the risk of hijacking, i have the same problem but instead of running into my eyes, the sweat always drips onto the inside of my glasses and drives me nuts because it blocks my vision because my eye keeps wanting to focus on the drip and messes with me, then once it dries it makes my lenses all hazy. My question is, are there a pair of riding glasses that are better at directing the sweat drips away from dripping on the lenses better than others? I'm wondering if different frame designs are better than others at doing this.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

I used to use Halo's, they work well but I found there seemed to be a 'saturation point' at which they'd let loose a stream of sweat into my eyes, plus I found them warmer than my current faves. Currently am a fan of sweat gut'r's ( Sweat GUTR | The Ultimate Sweatband™ | Sports - Play Harder ), they aren't as hot because they are more minimalist in design and because they have no fabric there is no absorbtion of sweat to release later (I also like that if you take them off during a break on the ride there isn't that clammy wet feeling putting them back on - not that they stop that feeling from the helmet of course). I've been running my current Gut'r for 3 seasons, no smell but a bit of color change.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Does anyone out there have a good method for keeping this from happening?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


you might be interested in a Schampa product known as their "Stretch Bandana" for some amazing wicking / moisture management for your skull. They form fit to any noggin, under your helmet and _really_ wick the sweat away from your face and brow while you can feel the air move through them.

I have three different ones, and use them year round. They work great under a motorcycle helmet also, that's how I found them.

Schampa Stretch Bandanas

OldMtnGoat


----------



## CrashTheDOG (Jan 4, 2004)

I like the Pearl Izumi Transfer Lite Headband.


----------



## yakyakgoose (Apr 17, 2012)

Eyebrows seem to do the trick


----------



## Shiba Inu's Rock (Mar 3, 2010)

try using glasses with an adjustable nose piece to to keep them off your face.


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

Shiba Inu's Rock said:


> try using glasses with an adjustable nose piece to to keep them off your face.


It's not fogging, which I hate that too, he's talking about how when you're leaning forward, and the sweat drips from your eyebrow (at least that's where it's tripping from on me) it always lands on the inside of your glasses. Then you're looking at that ball of sweat rolling around, tracing lines in the dust that coated the inside of your eye protection. While looking down, fascinated with this scene, you're not looking up for that turn you missed, and the tree you didn't.


----------



## Shiba Inu's Rock (Mar 3, 2010)

I have that exact same problem. Halo plus glasses that dont sit close to your face like oakley gascans which do rock btw. Got some photo chromatic Ryder's (adjustable nose piece) combined with the Halo is not 100 percent but pretty damn close especially for the humid Missouri summers.


----------



## Johnnyblender (Apr 24, 2012)

+1 for the halo. I dont ride without it when it's hot.


----------



## PapaBlunt (Apr 9, 2012)

A bandana works pretty well for me, but on longer rides I noticed it can get a little... saturated.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Run of the mill cotton bandana. Works nice for most weather down to 30ish degrees, then out comes the balaclava.


----------



## apatron (Feb 9, 2010)

MhzMonster said:


> Another +1 for the Halo Headband


and another +1 I sweat ALOT. I can be dripping sweat and the halo headband keeps it out of my eyes


----------



## argibson (Jul 30, 2010)

I tried the halo, but prefer the gutter


----------



## Ks29er (Sep 13, 2011)

I am a fan the bandana....works good and just wring it out and keep going


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

I would like to add to the comments on Halo headband. Just got one and its works great! It doesn't suffocate my head like a full sweat cap.

I just wish the band was a littler longer for the _Solid Snake_ bandana look. ;3


----------



## 07stiltd (Jun 17, 2011)

I just got a couple Halo headbands last week after reading this thread.

They are awesome!!!!

I've been riding with a regular cotton bandana for the last year. I always have to change them after a half-hour of riding. I am a sweat machine. The Halo and HaloII have kept all the sweat out of my eyes so far, brilliant! Even with all the humidity here in AR, no more sweat in my eyes or on the inside of my glasses! After using it and seeing how well it works for me, I'll recommend them all day long.


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

Saw this thread, and with the summer muggies here already, I jumped in. I've been using a halo for several years. It works great until saturated. Saw the Sweat Gutr comments and ordered one. Wow. After three sweaty rides, this thing is great. I'm afraid the halo will have to wait until I take that Big Ride through the Pearly Gates!


----------



## andy.l (May 3, 2012)

I have to wear prescription glasses on occasions and sweat was a major P.I.T.A,got myself a Sweat Gutr and no more problems,such a simple design that improves riding ;-)


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

edley said:


> Saw this thread, and with the summer muggies here already, I jumped in. I've been using a halo for several years. It works great until saturated. Saw the Sweat Gutr comments and ordered one. Wow. After three sweaty rides, this thing is great. I'm afraid the halo will have to wait until I take that Big Ride through the Pearly Gates!


have 2 halos (bandana and skull cap) and 1 Gutr, the Halo is a much better option imo, the Gutr doesnt drain well all the time and will dump a load of sweat in your eyes if you lean forward/backward. its also much less comfortable on extended rides cutting into your brow
im an extremely sweaty person and have really short hair, so lotta headsweat...Halo works brilliantly


----------



## tsunayoshi (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm mostly bald and wear contacts, been running headsweats for 4+ years, awesome as most of the moisture wicks to the back of my head. Sometimes when it is insane outside and we are psycho for riding (100+ and 98% humidity) they don't work too well, but those are rare occasions.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

clewttu said:


> have 2 halos (bandana and skull cap) and 1 Gutr, the Halo is a much better option imo, the Gutr doesnt drain well all the time and will dump a load of sweat in your eyes if you lean forward/backward. its also much less comfortable on extended rides cutting into your brow
> im an extremely sweaty person and have really short hair, so lotta headsweat...Halo works brilliantly


Hmmm, I've found that the Halo is way more prone to dumping sweat once it gets saturated, as the Gut'r has no fabric to absorb it hasn't been a prob. I also find the Gut'r to be cooler as it covers less skin. The only issue I've had with comfort is if I don't place the helmet headlock over the headband properly it can pinch a bit at the back - no issues with any discomfort at the brow though...


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Did you loosen it up? I wear mine to wear it just barely feels like it's snug and it stays put great.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Couldn't get used to the sweat gutter, it digs into the forehead too much IMO. 

Halo works great. That reminds me, I need to order another one.


----------



## FirefighterMTN (Feb 6, 2012)

My $0.02-
After reading this thread, I picked up a Halo. Love it! As a major sweater, this thing is the only headband that has truly worked! 
Did an 8.5 hr/40 mile adventure race this past weekend and with a heat index of 96 degrees, I never had a problem! Had to wring it out twice an hour, but so sweat in the eyes!


----------



## jamerson9 (May 1, 2012)

Been using the stock pile of no longer used/needed flannel baby towels stuffed in the back pocket. Quick dab across the face cleans me up nicely.


----------



## jrahm (Feb 2, 2004)

*something new*

I found something in Bend Oregon called a SweatHawg that works better than anything else I have tried, a helmet liner not a headband or do-rag so you can't see it and a very absorbent brow. Cool thing, and very comfortable! Long hot rides, no drips.

Tried the Halo but did not like the groove in my forehead, same with the Gutr, pink stripe for two hours after a ride. sweathawg.com Made in the USA too. Local product but available on the web.

try it you'll like it!

John


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't seem to have a problem. The brow pad on my helmet catches the sweat. 

Umm, you guys are wearing your helmets properly, right? Not tilted too far back, exposing your forehead?


----------



## jrahm (Feb 2, 2004)

*Ok that's funny*

Yeah like my five year old

Hey some people don't sweat much and the pads are enough. But for the rest of us SweatHawg or halo or gutr or bandana or something


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

100% dundee said:


> halo headband


+100:thumbsup:


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

I was using the Headsweats Shorty, which worked perfectly. The problem I was having with it was that my head got too hot. So I purchased both the Halo II Pullover and the Headsweats Ultratech Headband to test out. I sweat a lot when I exercise, so I need something to keep the sweat out of my eyes. During the test, both days were about the same in temp, but today was quite a bit more humid than when I wore the Halo. Same ride on the same trail.

First, I used the Halo and a half an hour into the ride sweat started pouring into my eyes and onto my glasses.  I liked the design and it was comfortable to wear, but it just did not work for me. I just got back from a ride using the Headsweats Ultratech and, though it was soaked from sweat, none of it ran into my eyes or got on my glasses. It too was very comfortable and I found it to be a little softer than the Halo so, to me, it was more comfy on my dome.

This is just my personal findings and am in no way affiliated with either company. I will be returning the Halo to buy another Headsweats band. I just thought I would share my experience.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

I'm in TX & use the Halo plus a bandana. Usually have to stop, wring everything out about half way through a ride. The Halo seems to be wearing out, it fits a little looser after a year of using it. Still, it works better than just the bandana. The Headsweats look good esp the one that's basically a bandana. May try it out.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Headsweats are good. I have a few that cover the whole head. The Halo is a bit cooler in the summer thats for sure. I buy the Headsweats that tie in the back. The built in elastic is the first thing to go and when that happens they become useless. Wish my Halo tied in back. The old ones did IIRC.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

just wipe it away with my glove. not a huge issue for me but i could see how it could get annoying.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

b-kul said:


> just wipe it away with my glove. not a huge issue for me but i could see how it could get annoying.


Ya, It's different depending on where you live. I'm in the desert. Sweat happens a lot. More than can be wiped away with a glove more than a few times.....and it burns like a mofo.


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

This is a bit cheap but works for me. I put a sleeve cut from an old shirt on my head then put my helmet on top of it. The helmet still fits the same and the sleeve holds a lot of sweat.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

i just bought a Halo headband too. it certainly does the job. costs less than $15 too. it's a little bit of hassle to fit under your helmet at first, then it stays put.


----------



## jrahm (Feb 2, 2004)

Over the years I have tried pretty much everything, and anything is better than nothing, even a plain cotton bandana. Some will mark you for hours after your ride (Gutr and Halo with silicon strip). Do-rag type things are designed to wick but are not designed to absorb. SweatHawg is the only product I have seen that combines both aggressively wicking and absorbing fabrics. Works better for me than anything else if you can just get used to putting it in your helmet rather than on your head, it's a helmet liner. Different.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Any headband will work if it's tilted back in your riding position. The trick is to get the sweat to drip off the back of the band. Absorption and gravity are wonderful things.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

I go unibrow. Some may be thinking this is some headband brand. No, I mean real unibrow. I don't have the thickest eyebrows, so I have to have it grafted. Now, there's some engineering to this. You want a peak in the center with a gentle slope to the sides . . Like the roof on your house. It takes some explaining at the hair clinic, they immediately think you want the 'arrow down' unibrow, you know, like Count Dracula. I guess they do get those from time to time, from guys that wanna look all evil and stuff. Just keep at it . . . No, I need the arrow up . . . Like a roof . . . but once they get it, you can get it redone every couple years without so much explaining, so that's cool. Good luck.


----------



## Shiba Inu's Rock (Mar 3, 2010)

The unibrow is by far the best idea or atleast the funniest....rock on ubrow!


----------



## TheYoungConnoisseur (May 17, 2012)

Piece of ductape right across the forehead.


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

ddprocter said:


> I go unibrow. Some may be thinking this is some headband brand. No, I mean real unibrow. I don't have the thickest eyebrows, so I have to have it grafted. Now, there's some engineering to this. You want a peak in the center with a gentle slope to the sides . . Like the roof on your house. It takes some explaining at the hair clinic, they immediately think you want the 'arrow down' unibrow, you know, like Count Dracula. I guess they do get those from time to time, from guys that wanna look all evil and stuff. Just keep at it . . . No, I need the arrow up . . . Like a roof . . . but once they get it, you can get it redone every couple years without so much explaining, so that's cool. Good luck.


Watch out - future NBA draftee Anthony Davis has filed for a patent for the unibrow so you might have to pay him in the future. Ain't nothin free in this world.


----------



## row-z (Mar 8, 2011)

jrahm said:


> .
> 
> Tried the Halo but did not like the groove in my forehead, same with the Gutr, pink stripe for two hours after a ride. sweathawg.com Made in the USA too. Local product but available on the web.
> 
> John


I agree with you on that one...I have the Halo, but it does leave a nice mark on the forehead for a while:madman: I have been using the Under Armour Skull Caps and they work ok, but on a really hot day they get soaked pretty fast......might have to try the other one you listed.:thumbsup:


----------



## PVR (Oct 29, 2006)

The Buff.

https://ocanadagear.com/graphics/buff-ideas.jpg

Have used one for years cycling and snowboarding. Keeps you warm when its cold and absorbs sweat. Because its made of a microfibre cloth it dries out quick too.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

jrahm said:


> Over the years I have tried pretty much everything, and anything is better than nothing, even a plain cotton bandana. Some will mark you for hours after your ride (Gutr and Halo with silicon strip). Do-rag type things are designed to wick but are not designed to absorb. SweatHawg is the only product I have seen that combines both aggressively wicking and absorbing fabrics. Works better for me than anything else if you can just get used to putting it in your helmet rather than on your head, it's a helmet liner. Different.


have to ask, what is your affiliation with them, as i saw you had an ad selling them and seem to bring them up in your posts a lot when searching for more info
not knocking it, but would like to hear an unaffiliated opinion of the sweathawg

i sweat a ton with a buzzed head exacerbating it, and the best ive used so far is the halo (tried gutr, bandanas, headsweats also), but it isnt perfect as i generally need to wring it out every 45 minutes or so depending on how strenuous the ride is and the temps/humidity, it eventually wets out


----------



## Irish Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

Halo seems to be the choice of the mtbr's, so that being said, which of the Halo bands fit better? The tie version or the pullover? 

Currently I have the headsweats, some of them I purchased about 10 years ago. They work but I want something that doesn't cover my entire head and will do the job. 

I have a big melon, so I'm kind of looking at the tie ons because I don't usually have luck with the "one size" fits all. 

This technically is my first post but I was a member back in the late 90's. I just can't remember my username or old, old email addy. 

Thanks


----------



## Shiba Inu's Rock (Mar 3, 2010)

I've had both and I think I liked the tie version the best since I could tie it loose or tight around my head depending on the activity. For me it seemed the headband version got tight by the time I put on my helmet and rode for a bit.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

I currently use the skull cap and bandana style, and prefer the skull cap version due to not having to tie/untie it as well as the ends flapping around on my neck
That said, if you have a larger head, the tie style is prob best for reasons shiba mentions above (he's not the first I've seen post about that), i have an average sized head so I havent had issues with tightness though

I also prefer the ones that cover the top of the head instead of the head band only style as there is more wicking material and the band doesn't get saturated as fast


----------



## nelson73 (Jun 3, 2012)

I carry a bandana with me that helps.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Terry cloth headbands do the trick. They're thinner than the common tennis sweatbands from popular athletic stores, providing a good fit under the helmet.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Tried the Halo and didn't like it. Tried a Buff but seems like overkill. Cheap bandanas work well enough, but they are only good for a single ride, so you have to get multiples and wash 'em. Currently using the buff for my full face and bandanas under my XC helmet.


----------



## mtnbkaz (Feb 2, 2004)

Double post induced by poor mobile interface


----------



## mtnbkaz (Feb 2, 2004)

After reading this thread, I picked up a Sweathawg. The biggest problem I've had with any headband I've tried is that they might work for a bit, but once they saturate (usually well within an hour) I end up with a constant stream of sweat running down my glasses. So that leaves 2+ hours of trying to proactively drain the headband on flat sections of trail so that it doesn't flood my glasses on the first big bump on a long downhill. 

So after a few rides with the 'hawg, I have to say that it's the best headband I've used. It eventually saturates but gets me almost twice as long as other headbands. And it also seems to last longer before it re-saturates. I'm definitely going to pick up a few more. 

One thing that was a little weird is that the Sweathawg isn't really a headband - its a "helmet liner". It covers the front and top of your head but not the back. I thought this was a little strange at first since it doesn't stay on your head by itself. But one benefit is that it doesn't interfere with helmet retention systems where some headbands can mess up your helmet's fit. 

At any rate, I'm picking up more of them. Give me a year or two for the long-term review.


----------



## Silopanna (Jul 17, 2012)

UA Skull cap works the best here in the 100+ heat wave. I can 2 on a really long ride, but i used 1 in the begining. They are surprisingly cool.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't use it for sweat often, though it does serve that purpose better than bandannas that I've used but I've been using a Bird Sleeve for a while through various sports. It works best to cover my ears in cold weather for my bike helmet because it is very thin and I use it most as an extra layer under my ski helmet for very cold days, but during the summer it serves surprisingly well as a sweat deflector. It is very thin and doesn't affect helmet fit much (my helmet is already nearly undersized so more bulk is out of the question). When I get a few extra dollars I'm going to expand my sleeve collection.

Bird Sleeve. Birdwhere Accessories.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm either going to get a buff or a bird sleeve.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

PVR said:


> The Buff.
> 
> https://ocanadagear.com/graphics/buff-ideas.jpg
> 
> Have used one for years cycling and snowboarding. Keeps you warm when its cold and absorbs sweat. Because its made of a microfibre cloth it dries out quick too.


Just got one of these and it works great. Tested at 99° F, dew point at 72° F. Not a drop of sweat in the eyes.


----------



## tcr (Apr 16, 2012)

+1 for the Sweat GUTR, even though it is not as comfortable as the halo headbands/caps. When it cools back off I'll go back to the halo style but in the summer they soak and end up just pouring over my glasses. The GUTR provides a better way to shed the sweat away, since my wife won't let me keep the unibrow! I still get some sweat on the glasses from hard hits that splash the sweat out of the gutter, but they are the most functional solution I've tried at this point.


----------

